# Anyone up for an online Oberhasli show?



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I am looking to gather a group of people to start up an online Oberhasli show. I am currently working with IDGR (International Dairy Goat Registry) to set this up. They just need more participants. This would be a good way to show your goat without having to worry about picking up illness and pests. Let me know what you guys think, PM me or comment Thanks!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't do Oberhaslis but it sounds like a good idea  Are you doing it for other breeds too or just those?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a great idea, the more of these that work well, the more there will be. I imagine that there will be a lot of people that can't get to a standard show that would love to get involved, this could be a route to get involved in shows!


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

This sounds awesome but I have Nubians


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me exact ally how these shows work?


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't do Oberhaslis but it sounds like a good idea :smile: Are you doing it for other breeds too or just those?





erikrarn said:


> This sounds awesome but I have Nubians


I have Oberhasli, that's why I suggested it for my breed, but I am sure that they could always use more participants for other breeds. They are trying to start doing the online shows. It seems they are very interested, but just need to know that others are as well. This registry also accepts horns, so horns don't disqualify. If you are not familiar with this registry, they have some interesting and unique differences from the larger ones. They are nice to work with as well.

Just for fun: Who knows, you might end up with the next "Auction Annie" (CH doe) (here is the link to her pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=A00G589743, mouse over her name to see her stats!). I just found Annie's story here:http://nebula.wsimg.com/8c64d9f7939...F92356DDCFB4C3AE2&disposition=0&alloworigin=1.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a little more info for everybody. I called IDGR Tuesday and clarified a few things: 

**There will be separate classes (ie: junior does, senior does, junior bucks etc.), and the minimum number of goats to sanction a class is five.

**Entrance fee is roughly $5 per head with possible discounts for multiple entries. 

** It is an open show, so goats registered with any registry can participate (ie: ADGA, AGS, IDGR, etc.). However there would be a discount for those registered with IDGR. 

Of course these are all preliminary thoughts, and subject to slight changes, as this is the extreme beginning of this show possibility. It is going to take a bit of time to set this up, as they are still trying to get a website going that can easily receive photo submissions. Let me know if there are any other questions that you might have.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

This sounds awesome!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you explain to me exactly how an online show works?  . It sounds interesting...


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Can you explain to me exactly how an online show works?  . It sounds interesting...


You would take a right side, and left side profile. Front shot and rear/udder shot. Then you would submit your photos via a link on the site or e-mail (depending on preferred contact method) by a certain date. You would also need to submit the name of the goat (a nameless goat can't win a show), and the owners name, along with tattoo numbers, DOB, and which registry the goat is registered with. Submit that with entry fee. Then sit back and and enjoy the show (from the comfort of your livingroom). The full show guidelines would be posted when the show site is launched.

Progress on getting this up and running will be hampered a bit for the next few weeks, but will resume in a month or so. Right now I am working to garner interest and encourage this type of show. Hope to "see" you there!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Let us know when it is up and running! Thanks!


----------



## trunkbranches (Nov 17, 2013)

*IDGR Nigerian Dwarf online show*

A few years ago... probably about the same time I did one for Nigerian Dwarf for IDGR. The show went well, but we are still trying to get the results posted with IDGR. I set it up at that time with the former President of IDGR.

Was quite informative.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

How to I enter? All of mine are IDGR, I have mini Nubians. I've been waiting on them to give information about the online shows for a while.


----------

